# EPEK 100 grain VS. 125 grain



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just wondering which grain you guys are shooting that are shooting the EPEK's. I ordered mine off Oddiction and ordered the 100 grain, but should I be shooting 125 grain if I am hunting elk, or do you think it matters? Just curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The weight of your broad head should be based on your bow/arrow setup more than the species you are after. Getting good FOC is key to getting penetration. I like my FOC to be as close to 11 as I can get. The heavier/longer your arrow shaft is, the heavier your tip needs to be. I hunt elk with 100 gr tips, and I have had complete pass-thru on every elk I have hit.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to admit I had no idea what the hell FOC was until I looked it up.  What is the purpose of keeping the FOC at a certain distance? Does it make your arrow fly better? Sorry about the questions, I am very interested.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

keeps your arrow flying straight...so a good FOC keeps your arrow not too front heavy and not too back heavy...just right...kind of like goldilocks and the 3 bears...
so the only time you'd want to up the weight of your broadhead would be when you move up in shaft weight...but if you're shooting a bow with a 60# draw and 290+ fps you'll probably be good with your 100gr...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So to figure out your FOC do you just keep moving your arrow on top of a pivot until it is balanced and measure from the pivot to the tip of the head?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

forward of center is measured from the linear middle of your arrow to the balance point on the arrow...so Pro's balance point is 11 inches forward of the linear middle of the arrow...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried switching to 100's but found my arrows flew much better with the 125's. FOC is very important.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I knew absolutely nothing about bows when I first started hunting and now I learn more and more every year, thanks alot to you all. So lets say that my FOC is like 8 inches or less, is that an indicator to get a heavier tip? 

My bow doesn't shoot fast and my draw length is short. When I get home I will have to see what my FOC is.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Idealy FOC should be somewhere between 7% - 10%...not 7" - 10"...FOC is determined by figuring the percentage of weight is front of the center point of the arrow. There are some good links you can google to find this information :

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/foc.php

I just quickly found one and posted it, I am sure there is better info out there. Good luck


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I knew absolutely nothing about bows when I first started hunting and now I learn more and more every year, thanks alot to you all. So lets say that my FOC is like 8 inches or less, is that an indicator to get a heavier tip?
> 
> My bow doesn't shoot fast and my draw length is short. When I get home I will have to see what my FOC is.


If your FOC is 8% or less I would recommend a heavier tip. But, with your 18" arrows and 40 lb draw I doubt that is the case. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe most archers who have trouble tuning arrows with broad heads on have too light of FOC. The link Shane posted says the FOC should be 7-10%, I disagree slightly. Other 'experts' recommend as high as 12-15%. I would rather be on the high end of FOC, as it will give you steadier arrow flight with a broad head on. Of course, since you have the EPEK's that isn't an issue anymore. Still, a well balanced and well tuned arrow shot out of a well balanced and well tuned bow will give you better performance in any shooting condition.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah percentage...that's what we meant...otherwise an 11" FOC difference would have to mean we were talking about javelins...
...I've heard 12-15% before too, but usually referring to a heavier arrow...is that where you've heard/read about it too?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep, so that's why I split them both and aim for 11%. 8) I used to shoot heavies shafts, so I still have that mindset.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

All good info above. I like to have an FOC around 10%. To throw another monkey wrench into things though there are some bowhunters that have been experementing with large amounts of weight on the front end of the arrow and not worrying about FOC. They are using brass inserts that weight 100-150 grains and using heavy broadheads. Most of these guys are shotting traditional equipment so they are not as worried about long range flight but some of these guys are have great sucess and with this type of set up.

Mark


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I believe most archers who have trouble tuning arrows with broad heads on have too light of FOC. The link Shane posted says the FOC should be 7-10%, I disagree slightly. Other 'experts' recommend as high as 12-15%. I would rather be on the high end of FOC, as it will give you steadier arrow flight with a broad head on. Of course, since you have the EPEK's that isn't an issue anymore. Still, a well balanced and well tuned arrow shot out of a well balanced and well tuned bow will give you better performance in any shooting condition.


I agree being a little on the heavy side is better than being on the light side. In the past I usually shot for 10-12%. It definately helps stabilize an arrow, especially out of some of these high speed bows.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

As far as what has been said I would disagree with half of what has been said.
pro is wright with his statement on foc being 12-15 percent with broad heads. target tips can go lighter 8-12 for close stuff and possible 14-16 percent for long range stuff say 90 meters.

FOC means for the overly concerned in some cases to many people. because you can have a lot of different set up's. if you have a really stiff shaft you could have a huge FOC some guys put 200 or more grains in their target arrows with big 4 and 5 inch feathers.

so here is my take you have to do what is good for your bow arrow combination. if your set up is timed, axle to axle is correct, no cam lean, and your rest center shot is set correctly, and finally your loop is set correct, I add or take away point weight to get my arrows to bullet hole at about 5 to 7 yards "without moving my rest." if you are moving your rest you wont have the perfect arrow/bow combination.

So back to the reason you would like a higher FOC for a broad head? you have to think about your arrows like they are levers. with a higher FOC your pivot point will be closer to the tip this allows you fletchings to have more control on your broadhead, leaving you with an arrow that is driving from the rear. but too much tip weight and you could have a noodle pushing a bowling ball so to speak.

Having a shaft with more weight also allows the shaft to do the driving. If you have a 400 grain arrow and a 85 grain broadhead the broadhead inst going to be doing the driving. but you might have an arrow that wont come out of your bow with the correct center shot either thus leaving you with tuning problems.

The last thing you want is a light shaft with a low foc with a broad head attached to the front. The broadhead will be doing the driving and you will have more wind drift.

O he said he was using an epic broad head they don't fly like a fixed blade broadhead so back to the theory of FOC is For The Overly concerned. get an arrow that comes out of your bow with the correct center shot and it doesn't matter what your FOC is.

confused you yet. I should start charging for my services! :shock:


----------

